# EB Trip



## organman (Mar 21, 2015)

Just completed a very enjoyable trip on #27 from Chicago to Portland departing Chicago on Thursday March 12. Being a Portland destination customer I was in car 2730 with Joe as the attendant. He was excellent checking in several times a day to make sure everything was fine. The combined 7/27 had 10 cars plus baggage. I never got to the front of the train but it looked like we had a diner at the very front of the train deadheading to Seattle.

In the dining car my server was Jim for every meal and he was excellent. I had the french toast and sausage for breafast on day 2 and the lasagna and signature steak for the two diners. The steak was remarkably good as I had dinner with family members at Harry and Izzy's in Indianapolis and frankly this was as good. I was quite surprised.

Due to spring break the train seemed quite full during the various walks through it. There was no wine tasting as others have posted. As a sleeping car customer we did have salads and desserts offered at every meal at no charge. In addition, bottled water was available in my bedroom as well as in the sleeping car area where the coffee was.

Surprisingly I booked this trip just two weeks before leaving and to my pleasant surprise the bedroom fare was less than the roomette. Could not believe it when I saw it. Time keeping was good throughout the trip arriving in Portland only 20 minutes late.

In my business travel I fly over 100,000 miles a year. Since the first of the year I have had a full schedule and wanted to take several days to lay back and get some work done as I felt like working on it. This trip allowed that.

In light of comments made about reduction of services I was concerned about what to expect since it as been a year since I have been on the EB. Having taken the Canadian in 2009 and reporting on the trip here, I was very pleased with the service and quality of food. While it did not equal my experience on the Canadian the fact is this trip was just a fraction of the cost and as a result I thought a very good value.

America needs Amtrak!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice trip report, thanks for sharing! Sounds like you got to ride the Hi- Line during a good spell of time keeping and weather for the Empire Builder!!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice report, thanks! I wonder if the deadheading diner was going to be part of an extra consist at the western end for "protection" as the seasonal delays ramp up.


----------



## TraneMan (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your story, and I am looking forward for my trip coming up next week. Just to relax and recharge.


----------



## bobnjulie (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caravanman (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice report, sounds as if you had a very good trip. It is always pleasing to find things are better than you might have expected!

Ed


----------

